

Yes, you should A/B test headlines. Proof: 127% improvement in conversion rate  - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/ab-test-headlines-improvement-conversion-rate/

======
paraschopra
Here is another case study where a single headline change had a big impact:
Using A/B Split testing to refine your startup’s positioning: 90% increase in
conversion rate [http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/using-a...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/using-
ab-split-testing-to-refine-your-startups-positioning-90-increase-in-
conversion-rate/)

In case any one is interested, here is the complete A/B testing case study
library of VWO <http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/case-studies.php> (Just
realized we are releasing one new case study per week! Five more are in the
pipeline.)

------
mhd
From what to what? Over what timeframe? What would have been the projected
increase in conversion rate if the headline would've been untouched?

A lot of marketing, not enough proper statistics.

~~~
paraschopra
Usually companies don't let us reveal the actual conversion rates (due to
obvious reasons -- valid fear of competition sniffing that info). Projected
increase in conversion rate is irrelevant here because this is an A/B test
where half traffic saw original headline and half traffic saw new headline. So
any natural increase of conversion rate in untouched headline would
automatically decrease the improvement of new version.

------
base
without numbers is difficult to take any conclusion from here

~~~
paraschopra
I know. But companies keep exact traffic and conversion numbers as
confidential as they would keep their revenue.

